# Pre Election Buys



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

So what are you all picking up Pre Election? I have made several purchases that I have been on the fence about for a a while. Picked up a few boxes of Ammo that come in 1000 round boxes of my preferred brands. Worst case they are going to be hard to come by at a reasonable price for 2 or 3 years. Best case I just picked up some good deals and will not feel bad using it.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Garlic, crucifixes, and silver bullets. Just in case.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

I've been stocked up since the 2008 election. Fool me once................... (you know, what George Bush so eloquently said).

1895gunner


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

pvc......


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> pvc......


Kinky.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ditto on the ammo cases. High cap mags too Started in July. Just to add to the stock pile


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

20,30, 40, round mags! I have plenty but now have a few more ! Preparation "H" get ready!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

All of the above.


----------



## m14nm (Nov 9, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> All of the above.


 + tannerite. Lots & lots of tannerite.


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

picked up two new guns and a ton more ammo.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Went to Sam's Club last night to do some restocking, all I have left to do is get one more load of wood, we are then good for awhile.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Mostly food as of late. Spare parts and a few other odds and ends.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just need a few food supplies, like fresh potatoes. Otherwise I'm good. Ditto on the 2008 panic, lesson learned.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Don't forget to stock up on Gen-U-Wine Slippy-Made Pikes. Nothing says "Get out the Vote" like the severed heads of some democrats and socialists on a hand made sharpened piece of Americana! Get yours now!


Made In the USA! (Terms and Conditions apply)


----------



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

I actually took inventory of my food stock last night and made note of the items i'm lacking. I'll be picking some extras up at the store this afternoon. Also ordered some more ammo. Currently looking into some nuke pills and water storage solutions.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Fuser1983 said:


> I actually took inventory of my food stock last night and made note of the items i'm lacking. I'll be picking some extras up at the store this afternoon. Also ordered some more ammo. Currently looking into some nuke pills and water storage solutions.


 @Fuser1983 Bought nuke pills last week. Also for water storage you might want to check craigslist. There is a guy a couple of hours away from me that sells 55 gal food grade barrels for 20 bucks and the 275 gallon totes for 60.

He buys them from food manufacturing facilities in the area and they come with the labels still on so the buyers know what was in them. Heck of a deal and someone in your area probably does the same thing. Much better than Walmarts 65 dollar barrel. I hate the drive but for the price I'm willing to go that far.

He is in North GA, if you can't find anyone closer to you it might be worth the drive. See here:

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/sat/for/5847778100.html


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Don't forget to stock up on Gen-U-Wine Slippy-Made Pikes. Nothing says "Get out the Vote" like the severed heads of some democrats and socialists on a hand made sharpened piece of Americana! Get yours now!
> 
> Made In the USA! (Terms and Conditions apply)


I suppose you offer a money back guarantee? If you can be found that is?


----------



## Mini14guy (Oct 13, 2016)

I picked up more wise foods in the foil packs and added more water( we got 5 more 5 gallon) and I try to add ammo every week .223, 9mm, .22lr or .270


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

That's my Man! Nice work on being prepared. I tell ya what ....... I won't hold it against ya being from commiefornia, if ya post a little about yourself and why you believe in being prepared. Start your own thread in the INTRO section and let us welcome you proper and all.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I have been picking up brass, bullets, primers, powder and lead. I figure if I run out of bullets, I can put the grandson to casting bullets.


----------



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

Sonya said:


> @Fuser1983 Bought nuke pills last week. Also for water storage you might want to check craigslist. There is a guy a couple of hours away from me that sells 55 gal food grade barrels fo...
> He is in North GA, if you can't find anyone closer to you it might be worth the drive. See here:
> 
> 55 gal gallon water storage barrel container plastic drum barrell poly


Thanks for the info, I may contact him and grab a few!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Dumb question, where can you buy "nuke" pills over the counter?


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

rstanek said:


> Dumb question, where can you buy "nuke" pills over the counter?


Ebay. The pricing is all over the map so compare. Might want to search for Thyrosafe, that is the brand I bought

They also sell RAD stickers which are pretty cool, they are tiny stickers that monitor radiation absorbtion and are used by the military, emergency workers etc...to gauge exposure. Not sure if I will get any though as sometimes we are better off not knowing.

I have never been a big ebay user but lately I have started using them a lot, just about everything you can imagine from mylar, to every brand and model of pressure canners, dehydrators, etc...is on there at better prices than the big box stores and with no sales tax.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

rstanek said:


> Dumb question, where can you buy "nuke" pills over the counter?


Everything you wanted to know but were afraid to ask.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00006NT3A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/046500797X/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s03?ie=UTF8&psc=1
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005GNM6NU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Have plenty of weapons and ammo. Enough food and water for years. If it is going down I am riding in style for a while at least. And right up to the election a few mods for it.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice Harley! I really miss mine, but I just don't feel like dying at the hands of a distracted driver. If Elon Musk pulls through and computers take the wheel, I may buy another.

Over the past month or so I picked up a 640 rd. tin of 7.62X39, a box of 20 Remlockt 30-06, a Finnish M39 rifle and was given an awesome AR carbine for my retirement.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

For the folks buying nuke pills, you may also want to buy some *liquid calcium phosphate* and take it along with the potassium iodide. In fact for folks over 40 calcium phosphate is probably more important, last I checked the CDC didn't even recommend K1 for 40+ individuals, though that may be due to expected shortages.

The governments Radiation Emergency Medical Management site recommends taking it right away, when exposure is likely, though failing that it does help afterwards too. See here: https://www.remm.nlm.gov/calcium.htm

I wouldn't rely on tums or cheap tablets, they may not absorb fast. There are several brands, this is the one I plan to buy, I believe it is safe for dogs too. Trace Minerals Research Cal/Mag/Zinc Liquid on sale at AllStarHealth.com


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

I bought my potassium iodide from these folks and just got them in Wednesday. They make a lot of claims on their website just hope it is all true.

Potassium Iodide (KI) Tablets for Radiation Protection ? iOSAT by Anbex


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Fish said:


> I bought my potassium iodide from these folks and just got them in Wednesday. They make a lot of claims on their website just hope it is all true.
> 
> Potassium Iodide (KI) Tablets for Radiation Protection ? iOSAT by Anbex


My product as well. See my post above, purchased on Amazon.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Fish said:


> I bought my potassium iodide from these folks and just got them in Wednesday. They make a lot of claims on their website just hope it is all true.
> 
> Potassium Iodide (KI) Tablets for Radiation Protection ? iOSAT by Anbex


Yeah IOSAT is the only brand that paid for FDA approval, though any true potassium iodide will work. Just like when folks buy drugs for animals, often they say "only for use in fish" or whatever even though the exact same drug from the same manufacturer is also sold for people. Each brand has to pay a small fortune to get FDA approval for each species.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sonya said:


> For the folks buying nuke pills, you may also want to buy some *liquid calcium phosphate* and take it along with the potassium iodide. In fact for folks over 40 calcium phosphate is probably more important, last I checked the CDC didn't even recommend K1 for 40+ individuals, though that may be due to expected shortages.
> 
> The governments Radiation Emergency Medical Management site recommends taking it right away, when exposure is likely, though failing that it does help afterwards too. See here: https://www.remm.nlm.gov/calcium.htm
> 
> I wouldn't rely on tums or cheap tablets, they may not absorb fast. There are several brands, this is the one I plan to buy, I believe it is safe for dogs too. Trace Minerals Research Cal/Mag/Zinc Liquid on sale at AllStarHealth.com


Interesting post. I had not heard of calcium phosphate recommended before.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

15 inch M lock free float rail system I ordered came. For some reason with the election coming my mind keeps wandering back to firearms , ammo and parts to make them more effective.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Interesting post. I had not heard of calcium phosphate recommended before.


I did a lot of googling to find info on radiation from fallout. Lord knows our government won't tell us, they don't even have a plan to provide K1.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Finally, for the first time after years of being prodded, I'm getting set up to reload. I'll order the cartridge components this week and the press, dies, etc after some more research.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sonya said:


> I did a lot of googling to find info on radiation from fallout. Lord knows our government won't tell us, they don't even have a plan to provide K1.


Actually they do. At least to federal employees. I got that info from one a number of years ago


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

inceptor said:


> Actually they do. At least to federal employees. I got that info from one a number of years ago


Yeah for their own people, but they don't even have a policy about stocking it for folks near nuclear power plants. They only "recommend" that states with reactors think about stocking it for the folks living within 10 miles of the plant.

If we were about to get nuked I guarantee you the feds would have no way of distributing K1 to the population at large. They probably couldn't even buy that much on short notice. Sheesh even if they had the drugs it would take them months to come up with instructions in 206 different languages, and then explain it to the people that can't read.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sonya said:


> Yeah for their own people, but they don't even have a policy about stocking it for folks near nuclear power plants. They only "recommend" that states with reactors think about stocking it for the folks living within 10 miles of the plant.
> 
> If we were about to get nuked I guarantee you the feds would have no way of distributing K1 to the population at large. They probably couldn't even buy that much on short notice. Sheesh even if they had the drugs it would take them months to come up with instructions in 206 different languages, and then explain it to the people that can't read.


I have no idea if they plan to distribute it to the general population or not. I can tell you there is an organization out there that could. It's called The Medical Reserve Corps. https://www.ready.gov/medical-reserve-corps. This is a group of volunteers who are ready to deploy as needed. Mostly what they prepare for is a pandemics. They are a also part of homeland security. I am familiar with them as I am a volunteer. I do communications. They are part of the local Health Department and run by them.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Hooked up with a buddy from another forum whos works the gun counter part time at a large retailer. Went there to put hands on a couple of used AR's they had listed... nice guns indeed, but then he pulled out a pristine Bushmaster... a Windham, ME made gun, not the stuff Remington has been selling since they bought Bushmaster. Then he knocked a significant amount off the already good price. After getting it home and tearing it down, it;s obvious that this rifle was purchased new and put right in the safe... appears to be unfired! Yep... I'm stoked!


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm a private dealer and guns are selling like hot cakes.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Stopped at Sam's Club today after church and picked up another case of toilet paper, just in case


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

The wife just came home with 2 cases of spam , 1 case of tuna , a lot of can veggies . We are back on track for food supply . We are good for 2 years now . Just need to get 2 more guns and ammo for them . I am looking to get hurricane shudders , just in case I need to turn my home into a fort . " they will help a little " .


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

A whole collection of survival books and manuals, including "how to hide your guns"

I got them here:

Emergency/ Survival Manuals and Digital loaded on Pen/4gb Flash Drive | eBay


----------

